# .504 White Bison Arrives in Indiana



## Sloppy_Snood (Nov 15, 2009)

I managed to procure my first White Rifles LLC muzzleloading rifle from a less-than-well-known classified ad.    A buddy of mine "passed" on buying it and allowed me to purchase it (thanks 'Powder!   ).

I am a sucker for "bull" barrels on guns of any kind....so I bought a .504" White Bison. I did not know much about the White Bison so I e-mailed "Doc" White for any information he could provide.  Here is what he said:

"Produced 1994, 2000 made, usually exceptionally accurate. You can get bullets fron No Excuses Bullets on the web. I have never, no never, taken one in on tade for another rifle. Folks seem to keep them,. You have a jewel on your hands. DOC"

Pretty cool I thought.    Anyway, the Bison is about 99% IMO and has a little surface rust on the exterior.  The bore is 100% with no pitting I can see.  The barrel crown looks like a Wilson barrel design with the recessed target crown.   The stock is a stippled black paint over what appears to be a molded urethane of some sort or another. 

I cleaned up the Bison with P-B Blaster on the metal surfaces and wiped it down.  After deer season ends in Indiana, it looks like a teflon Black Ice Coating is in the Bison's future with a Camo-Solutions camouflage treatment on the stock with the textured Quiet Grip for the best purchase in my hands.  

All-in-all, I am quite happy with my new-to-me White Bison and will be shooting some 500-grain and 600-grain copper gas-checked conicals in the near future.  We will see how she shoots.


----------



## Swampagator (Nov 15, 2009)

Nice weapon let me know how it shoots


----------



## tv_racin_fan (Nov 16, 2009)

Very nice! I hear they are some of if not the best inlines money can buy. I'd love to try her out.


----------



## Sloppy_Snood (Nov 29, 2009)

*1st Shooting Session*

Well after equipping the .504" White Bison with some Weaver #11 and #35 bases, 1-inch medium Burris Signature Zee rings (zero offset inserts), and the 1" Nikon Omega 3-9 x 40 muzzleloader scope, my new "heavy conical rig" started to shape up and look like this:








My very good buddy and turkey hunting partner Batchief909 stopped over to help me get the Bison set up and on the target paper.  Today's "recipe" utilized the custom-cast 498-grain pure lead conical called "Trashcan."  The proven performance of this conical (custom mold by Mountain Mold Company) is among the best I have ever shot. Since you probably have not heard or seen the Trashcan, here is another picture (note the 2x expansion from the original .5038" bullet size; target squares are 1/2-inch squares):








The new Bison ate the Trashcans quite acceptably today.  Wind was 5-10 mph SW and the temperature was a modest 52 degrees F.  The Omega scope was not dialed in so we really did not know where it was going to shoot (NikoPlex reticle).

After shooting shots 1, 2, and 3 with scope adjustment between each shot, the 498-grain Trashcan was 1/2" high at a short 25 yards.  Shots 4 and 5 found the mark while I pulled shot 6 and called it.  After reloading and no further scope adjustment, Batchief909 verified that shot 7 chased shots 4 and 5 and barely opened up the center hole. 








Combined with 75 grains of Swiss ffg ("2F") real black powder and the 1075+ RWS #11 percussion caps, the Trashcans provide further proof that a large, heavy, slip-fit lead conical will shoot among the very best with in-line setups.  I am pleased and will use this rig for Indiana whitetails this coming IN muzzleloader season starting December 5th.   Can't wait!


----------



## DonArkie (Nov 29, 2009)

nice job, Scott. The Bison is on the money. I'll talk at ya tonight on the phone. I'm off  hunt'n


----------



## Sloppy_Snood (Nov 29, 2009)

DonArkie said:


> nice job, Scott. The Bison is on the money. I'll talk at ya tonight on the phone. I'm off  hunt'n



Thank you DonArkie.    Good hunting to you buddy!


----------



## DonArkie (Nov 29, 2009)

goes to show ya, you dont need alot of powder to get accuracy.


----------



## ButcherTony (Nov 29, 2009)

the bolt is on the wrong side


----------



## Sloppy_Snood (Dec 12, 2009)

ButcherTony said:


> the bolt is on the wrong side



...nah....let's you keep your trigger hand in position for a quicker shot.


----------



## Jim Thompson (Dec 14, 2009)

great report and fine shooting machine.  

now how bout an update on the dec 5 smoker season???


----------



## Jack Flynn (Dec 14, 2009)

Contrary to popular belief by most unexperienced uninformed muzzleloaders you have just aquired what should be the most accurate muzzleloader you will ever encounter. I've been an Whites fan since 1989 when Doc was building his guns in only custom form. They are truly unbelieveable shooters. I've had several and flat out love the White Whitetail I got from him when he was starting to experiment with a shorter lighter gun. It would shoot the superslugs in .451 caliber into one hole at all day long the size of a quarter and the slug would still just one finger gentle push down the barrel with the ramrod. I used 90 grains of P powder and the 460 grain slug. When you pull the trigger on anything elephant sized and under it should die. These huge accurate slugs will make a whitetail melt in it's tracks. They will do it at 250 yds easily with great expansion and full penetration. Shoot the gun at long distances and make it a point to learn the trajectory, that is a must! Sight the gun in at 4.5 to 5 inches high at a hundred yds and go get em. One of the great things about the White guns is how quick you can reload them. Easy less than 15 seconds and ready to fire again with the #11 cap just falling off after each shot. You'll never regret this purchase and if you run into a .451 get it. They are like no other. Here's just a few of the White bucks I've taken with the .451 caliber. Notice no wrinkles on that face back then. The first was taken slightly over 225 yds., the second was right at 150 yds., the third was just inside 100 yds. The last picture the guy on the right is me and the animal on the far right is my best muzzleloader deer ever and taken with that sweet flyin .451 superslug. I will warn you on one thing. A very good well made scope is about all that will handle the recoil for very long. In the first few years I broke 3 recticals out of scopes and 1 adjustment just came loose in one. I settled on the Leupold 1.5X5 vari x III. It was at that time the toughest scope made and it held together. Learn the tragectory........Now here's the exciting thing about these guns. Be very in tune with the shot and listen ever so carefully and you can in the right conditions  hear that freight train of a bullet whop when it hits a deer at 80 yards on out. Good shooting.............


----------



## Underclocked (Dec 15, 2009)

Jack, have you heard of the DWBs?  Dirty White Boys - it's a forum for White Rifle owners but I warn you that we are mostly nutz and most anything is liable to be said or posted.  If you are of the right mindset and willing to learn a new language...   http://dwbs.proboards28.com/index.cgi

Once you sign up, let me know the username you chose and I'll get you in.  There are surely some real benefits in sharing info and brags with others that love the rifles, I just haven't figured out what they are yet.


----------

